
How Easy and Cheap It Is to Manipulate Reddit Discussions - coinmall
https://medium.com/@coinmallio/how-easy-and-cheap-it-is-to-manipulate-reddit-discussions-4139a488542
======
minimaxir
This post is being vote manipulated.

It’s not working.

~~~
coinmall
LPT: Don't share a social media link with sources who earn their money by
manipulating votes. Not sure why they'd want to do that since they wanted to
remain anonymous.

It is however good to see that Hackernews has a better detection system than
Reddit :)

------
bdz
Reddit for Sale: How we bought the top spot for $200 (2016)

[https://youtu.be/FxNvUWN3vYk](https://youtu.be/FxNvUWN3vYk)

------
motiw
I am experimenting with Postwaves to eliminate vote manipulation by randomly
assigning who can vote

